# Pricing for Sidewalks...



## jbourn52 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi i have been lingering around for a little while now without posting but i have a pricing question, I dont do a whole lot of buisness, I am starting out small. I have a dozen driveways that I plow. I decided I would start to shovel sidewalks this year, I feel there is some money I can take off the table if i offer sidewalk service, But I am unsure of what to charge for the walks.... the property in question has a very small drive 2 cars wide 1 1/2 long, but walks are very long... maybe 175 linear ft... Any help would be great.

Thanks in advance for your advise!!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, you have a base price established for the driveway. So what do you need to raise the price to keep the same profit margin? What's the trigger for the driveway service? would the sidewalks be the same?
You could charge by how long it takes extra time? Or set a fixed price per service. I would try to get an additional $10 either way, then on a light snow when the sidewalks take 5 min. your profit is up to cover the larger snow events


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Sidewalks are a pain. Not much money in them IMO. I get $75 hourly for my trucks, $35 hourly sidewalk labor. I only do walks if I have to. But I only do commercial.


----------



## itowell (Jan 7, 2015)

Sidewalks do suck... however we're always gonna have to do em'. Heres what I do.
Walk & Salt --> SqFt x .08 = ____
Walk Only --> SqFt x .05 = ____
Salt Only --> SqFt x .03 = _____

*Example for dummies (no offense)*
Walk is 4x273 which is 1092sqft of walk
Take that 1092 x .08 = $87.36 for the walk cleared and salted

For that example you should not be using more then two bags of salt... more like 1.5 bags. I get bagged salt for $4.78/bag and if you do the math, you are essentially charging $15/bag of salt "or" making $10/bag.

The labor side can vary, obviously you have to adjust for larger amounts of snow ect. But thats for you to figure out. I hope that helps.


----------

